# Wood identification



## CTPhil (May 8, 2010)

A friend gave me some firewood which included a couple of loads of a wood I was unfamiliar with. Can some one name it? I have an idea, but I'm not sure. My first thought was Locust, but it isn't Black Locust, our local kind. The wood is yellow, more yellow than the pictures show, it weathers red, is hard and heavy but splits OK. I didn't see the tree, just the wood. There were no spines anywhere. The tree was 30" or more at the base.


----------



## highasatree (May 8, 2010)

maybe Mullberry


----------



## CTPhil (May 8, 2010)

Leaning that way myself.


----------



## ryan_marine (May 8, 2010)

It is either hedg apple or crab apple.

Ray


----------



## joesawer (May 8, 2010)

Most apple that I have seen has flat or scaly bark.


----------



## catbuster (May 8, 2010)

Defineitly headgeapple, now that I look at it more. You have been given the best firewood on earth.


----------



## woodgrenade (May 8, 2010)

Mullberry.... Same BTU's as oak


----------



## forestryworks (May 8, 2010)

mulberry or osage orange at first glance.


----------



## ray benson (May 8, 2010)

That white edge of wood next to the bark - it looks like Mulberry.


----------



## VT_Tree_Wrecker (May 8, 2010)

Red or White mulberry most likely red from the diameter. Hedge Apple/ Osage Orange is in the mulberry family but not found in Connecticut.


----------



## CTPhil (May 8, 2010)

When I Google Mulberry it looks pretty close.

I sure wish we had them, but I've never heard of Osage Orange in CT.


----------



## cuznguido (May 8, 2010)

Man i am far from an expert and it surely is hard to tell sometimes from a photo, but that sure does look like some kind of ash to me. Maybe a little darker than it ought to be but that might be the computer's fault, who knows.


----------



## huskystihl (May 8, 2010)

I could be wrong or maybe your all wrong but I believe it's hackberry. The words splits ok is enough to tell me it's not an apple of any kind,


----------



## woodgrenade (May 8, 2010)

Definitely Mullberry.... I've got one growing in the back yard and another from a neighbors house cut up on the woodpile. I could take pics but it looks identical to the pics here.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

Mulberry , heavy wood with a milky white liquid when ya squeeze it?


----------



## CTPhil (May 8, 2010)

It's heavy, but I don't know about a milky liquid, it's pretty dry now.


----------



## Greenthorn (May 8, 2010)

Definitely Mulberry, burning some right now.....well the stump in the ground anyway.


----------

